# Borneo plants



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had a good source for figuring out plants native to broneo for a biotope set up? I found Junglemike's blog, as well as several google/dendroboard searches and the world plant checklist. I was wondering if anyone has any other good sources?! I am particularly looking for plants with smaller foliage that are suitable for a terrarium.

Thank you!


----------



## christian pfalz (Dec 18, 2011)

hello,
look at facebook.... bucephalandra and cryptocoryne exchange groups.....you will find a lot.....
cheers
chris


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

Try this place:.:: Asiatic Green ::.:: Home Page :: " Welcome to Asiatic Green! "


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

christian pfalz said:


> hello,
> look at facebook.... bucephalandra and cryptocoryne exchange groups.....you will find a lot.....
> cheers
> chris


Thank you. I was looking for mainly terrestrial plants rather than aquatics. Thank you for the idea though!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

charlesbrooks said:


> Try this place:.:: Asiatic Green ::.:: Home Page :: " Welcome to Asiatic Green! "


Great thank you!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Hobbes1911 said:


> Thank you. I was looking for mainly terrestrial plants rather than aquatics. Thank you for the idea though!


I've actually had great luck with Cryptocoryne terrestrially in vivariums. They aren't true aquatics and should do just fine if you keep the humidity up. Bucephalandra should work well too, but I haven't tried any yet.

John


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

charlesbrooks said:


> Try this place:.:: Asiatic Green ::.:: Home Page :: " Welcome to Asiatic Green! "


I'd do some research into these guys before you jump on a big order...just a heads up.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Spaff said:


> I'd do some research into these guys before you jump on a big order...just a heads up.


Thank you very much for the heads-up. I'll use them rather as a location resource then!


----------



## christian pfalz (Dec 18, 2011)

FroggyKnight said:


> I've actually had great luck with Cryptocoryne terrestrially in vivariums. They aren't true aquatics and should do just fine if you keep the humidity up. Bucephalandra should work well too, but I haven't tried any yet.
> 
> John


hello,
that´s what i mean too. gone very well and a lot of varities too.....
cheers
chris


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Did you read this thread?
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...iotope-vivarium.html?highlight=borneo+biotope


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Did you read this thread?
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...iotope-vivarium.html?highlight=borneo+biotope


I did, thank you very much for the help though! I was rather looking for a biotope with only small amounts of water since Geosesarma need more land than water really. But I can try to model it a bit like a river bank, which is a great suggestion!


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Darn...I used to have a pdf with a long list of Borneo native plants, I probably lost it with my old computer.

I to will start a Borneo biotope tank for _Geosesarma sp._ next weekend, I only have a few potential plants listed so far but not many terrestrials I'm afraid.
Anyways, this is what I've found so far:

Aeschynanthus marmoratus
Aglaonema crispidum
Aglaonema simplex
Asplenium sp. 'Malaysia' ?
Bucephalandra motleyana
Bulbophyllum auratum
Bulbophyllum comberi
Bulbophyllum miniatum
Bulbophyllum purpurascens
Cryptocoryne ciliata
Cryptocoryne griffithii
Cryptocoryne keei
Epipremnum pinnatum
Ficus punctata
Ficus sp. 'Borneo'
Ficus villosa
Humata heterophylla ?
Huperzia phlegmaria
Liparis rhombea
Macodes petola
Pyrrosia nummularifolia
Pyrrosia piloselloides
Scindapsus pictus
Trichomanes javanicum


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's my main source of inspiration, at least for the floor part of the tank.
Thought you might find it useful.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sammie said:


> Darn...I used to have a pdf with a long list of Borneo native plants, I probably lost it with my old computer.
> 
> I to will start a Borneo biotope tank for _Geosesarma sp._ next weekend, I only have a few potential plants listed so far but not many terrestrials I'm afraid.
> Anyways, this is what I've found so far:
> ...



C. striolata and C. bullosa are also borneo Cryptocorynes. I am also slowly compiling a list. I would like to add a nepenthes or two this time around. But my main focus is to keep the tank very close to a Borneo biotope, and I have to admit, the info out there is a bit sparse! Maybe we could work together on creating a master plant list along with cultivation requirements, etc.? For example lighting strength, humidity, etc.

What geosesarma sp. are you planning on keeping?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Sure, I'll keep adding what I find. I haven't been doing much much research lately but it's about time I start digging.

I would love to have a Nepenthes in the tank, I have one that I got as "sp. Borneo" that I like but it would probably fill out the entire tank in 6 months
It keeps sending out offshoots though, maybe I could just pull them as they get big and replace with new ones.

I'm not sure yet, there are so many in the hobby to choose from now!
I might go with _Lepidothelphusa cognetti_ instead of _Geosesarma sp._ though, but I can't say for sure at the moment. 
They all look awesome


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Those new blue Geosesarma are sweet!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sammie said:


> Sure, I'll keep adding what I find. I haven't been doing much much research lately but it's about time I start digging.
> 
> I would love to have a Nepenthes in the tank, I have one that I got as "sp. Borneo" that I like but it would probably fill out the entire tank in 6 months
> It keeps sending out offshoots though, maybe I could just pull them as they get big and replace with new ones.
> ...


N. ampullaria and N. bicalcarata are two Borneo species that might make it in a vivarium and the growth might be within reason, although keep in mind they are climbing vines! 

I have kept several geosesarma species successfully but never a lepidothelphusa. Cognetti is the "white claw crabs" yes? I would love to keep G. krathing or G. notophorum, but have not been able to source them in the US successfully. I would assume Europe has better availability.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Those new blue Geosesarma are sweet!


Do you know any source? Or for any other Geosesarma sp. other than G. sp. "red devil" and G. sp. "vampire"?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't know much about _Lepidothelphusa_ other than that their care is pretty much the same as _Geosesarma spp_. and that they breed in captivity. 

In Sweden you mostly see _G. bicolor_, _G. sp._ "Red devil" and _G. sp._ "Vampire".
In Germany however the crab hobby is very big with many specialized vendors and one could probably find 20+ different species of _Geosesarma_ alone within a few minutes of googeling.

_G. notophorum_ is readily available, I don't know about _G. krathing_.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sammie said:


> I don't know much about _Lepidothelphusa_ other than that their care is pretty much the same as _Geosesarma spp_. and that they breed in captivity.
> 
> In Sweden you mostly see _G. bicolor_, _G. sp._ "Red devil" and _G. sp._ "Vampire".
> In Germany however the crab hobby is very big with many specialized vendors and one could probably find 20+ different species of _Geosesarma_ alone within a few minutes of googeling.
> ...


which is also why much of the information is in German. I wish I could easily import from Germany in terms of plants and invertebrates. 

Another question back to the plants: Most of the orchid species we are looking at require good moisture. So should they be mostly mounted directly to epiweb? Do you have any good info on that?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

You have a lot of cool plants that we can't get here, "The grass is always greener..." 

It doesn't necessarily have to be Epiweb, my personal favorite is tree fern panels but you can pretty much mount them to anything you want as long as you have some sphagnum moss sandwiched between the roots and whatever you're mounting it to.
I think _Bulbophyllum_ is a great genus to start with if you are new to orchids as they are pretty forgiving, and luckily there are lots of Bulbophyllums from Borneo.

https://www.google.se/search?q=Bulb...oK4Ag#q=Bulbophyllum+Borneo+orchidspecies.com


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sammie said:


> You have a lot of cool plants that we can't get here, "The grass is always greener..."
> 
> It doesn't necessarily have to be Epiweb, my personal favorite is tree fern panels but you can pretty much mount them to anything you want as long as you have some sphagnum moss sandwiched between the roots and whatever you're mounting it to.
> I think _Bulbophyllum_ is a great genus to start with if you are new to orchids as they are pretty forgiving, and luckily there are lots of Bulbophyllums from Borneo.
> ...


As far as orchids go, I am not that sure about the difference. There are a lot more aquatic plants offered in Germany than here though, and that extends to aquatic/semi-aquatic invertebrates. 

Do you mount the orchid roots in sphagnum?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, or on top of the sphagnum rather. Even though Bulbophyllums (generally) tolerates very wet conditions it's good the let the roots breathe a little. 

To clarify, I take an appropriate amount of moss and hold it up against the background (or where ever you wish to mount it.) and then I place the bare rooted plant on top of it and pin it down with toothpicks. If toothpicks isn't viable for what ever reason I use sowing thread or zip-ties.

I do this with most plants, just more or less moss depending on the species.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sammie said:


> Yes, or on top of the sphagnum rather. Even though Bulbophyllums (generally) tolerates very wet conditions it's good the let the roots breathe a little.
> 
> To clarify, I take an appropriate amount of moss and hold it up against the background (or where ever you wish to mount it.) and then I place the bare rooted plant on top of it and pin it down with toothpicks. If toothpicks isn't viable for what ever reason I use sowing thread or zip-ties.
> 
> I do this with most plants, just more or less moss depending on the species.


How do you mount the sphagnum to the background especially when the hard structure is already in the terrarium? Do you glue it?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

What is this hard background made of?
If it's hard like a fake rock background or something it's a bit of a problem. I don't think gluing a thick pad of sphagnum would work that well.

I would probably glue a piece of Hygrolon, Epiweb or a thin slice of tree fern to the fake rock first and then do as I wrote above.
If it's a protruding piece of driftwood we're talking about I would try to drill a few holes and attach the plants with thread or zip-ties.

But it definitely gets harder if the tank wasn't set up with epiphytes in mind.

I got a fake rock background for my tank, my plan is to cut out pieces of it in the places I want plants and fill the voids with tree fern panels.
Once moss and plants is established you won't be able to tell that the tree fern is there, it will just look like moss covered rock.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sammie said:


> What is this hard background made of?
> If it's hard like a fake rock background or something it's a bit of a problem. I don't think gluing a thick pad of sphagnum would work that well.
> 
> I would probably glue a piece of Hygrolon, Epiweb or a thin slice of tree fern to the fake rock first and then do as I wrote above.
> ...


How would you plan for a foam background, building the tank with epiphytes in mind? I used to have a tank and ran into the problem that I didn't know how to mount the plants onto the great stuff foam background. I ended up mounting them on a piece of cork and then putting the piece of cork into the background, but it was visually a bit unappealing. I have been looking at other members' tanks, and have been having a little difficulty visualizing the mounting technique.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh, I see. 
When you wrote it was hard I assumed it was fake rock or similar resin cast type background, the last part I wrote about integrating tree fern into the background is was what I meant by planning. 

If your background is made of foam you should be able to mount plants anywhere you want, just put the plant (with moss) where you want it and pin it in place with toothpicks. Kinda like on a bulletin board.
No planning needed


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sammie said:


> Oh, I see.
> When you wrote it was hard I assumed it was fake rock or similar resin cast type background, the last part I wrote about integrating tree fern into the background is was what I meant by planning.
> 
> If your background is made of foam you should be able to mount plants anywhere you want, just put the plant (with moss) where you want it and pin it in place with toothpicks. Kinda like on a bulletin board.
> No planning needed


And then the roots will eventually hold the moss in place and the toothpicks will rot away?

Have you kept geosesarma/lepidothelphusa before?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, that's it in a nutshell

Nope, it will be a first for me. 
I've been wanting to get some since I first saw them at a reptile expo in 2009, so it's definitely overdue


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Hobbes1911 said:


> Do you know any source? Or for any other Geosesarma sp. other than G. sp. "red devil" and G. sp. "vampire"?


Sorry, no. I saw them on a German site.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sammie said:


> Yes, that's it in a nutshell
> 
> Nope, it will be a first for me.
> I've been wanting to get some since I first saw them at a reptile expo in 2009, so it's definitely overdue


I'd start with G. sp. red since they are actually really easy to keep and breed. Although I cannot comment on lepidothalphusa.
Have you tried nepenthes in a vivarium? I've read enough articles that basically all say: "Don't". Maybe N. ampullaria or bicalcarata but even those will get too large for a planned 18x18x24 exo terra tank. So I guess, I'll experiment a bit.



epiphytes etc. said:


> Sorry, no. I saw them on a German site.


Yea the Germans. I am looking specifically for G. krathing, G. malayanum, or G. notophorum, but sourcing them will be very tough.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone know any good miniature borneo climbing plants or ferns (other than the ones mentioned already)?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

_Dischidia nummularia
Dischidia rafflesiana 
Ficus sagittata
Lecanopteris carnosa_ (I think?)
_Lecanopteris pumila
Lecanopteris sinuosa
Microsorum heterocarpum
Microsorum pteropus_ 'Trident' 
_Pyrrosia lanceolata
Pyrrosia lingua
Pyrrosia longifolia
Rhaphidophora celatocaulis_

Not climbers or ferns but still pretty cool plants.
_Hydnophytum formicarum 
Hydnophytum perangustum
Myrmecodia tuberosa_


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sammie said:


> _Dischidia nummularia
> Dischidia rafflesiana
> Ficus sagittata
> Lecanopteris carnosa_ (I think?)
> ...


Thank you as always ... biggest question though ... where is the best source? Most of the species I've found aren't even listen anywhere for sale. For example: Homalomena insignis ... nice plant cannot source it.


----------



## MrMycetes (Nov 9, 2014)

I may actually have some Homalomena insignis, I'm not sure of the ID, but it is the same size, and does have the red leaves. Mine is currently suffering from root and stem rot, but I believe it is making a recovery, and can send some pictures if you would like.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

MrMycetes said:


> I may actually have some Homalomena insignis, I'm not sure of the ID, but it is the same size, and does have the red leaves. Mine is currently suffering from root and stem rot, but I believe it is making a recovery, and can send some pictures if you would like.


Hopefully you can make it recover. I'd love to have some especially since along with bucephalandra, aridarum and schismatoglottis are very common along borneo streams. Let me know if it goes well and I'd love to see some pictures!


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I was looking at miniature palms today and found that _Licuala triphylla_ is native to Borneo, I also found that people have success with it in vivariums
I think I might try this one if I have room for it, I mostly keep aroids, ferns and orchids so it would be nice with something different.

I don't remember if I mentioned it already but _Rhododendron javanicum_ is definitely going in my tank.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sammie said:


> I was looking at miniature palms today and found that _Licuala triphylla_ is native to Borneo, I also found that people have success with it in vivariums
> I think I might try this one if I have room for it, I mostly keep aroids, ferns and orchids so it would be nice with something different.
> 
> I don't remember if I mentioned it already but _Rhododendron javanicum_ is definitely going in my tank.


Have you tried Begonias? I found a couple that are borneo native:
b. rubida
b. speluncae
b. amphioxus
b. congesta (although it seems to grow rather large)

And a lipstick plant (Aeschynanthus lobbianus) is also a borneo native and produces lots and cool flowers.

I haven't had much luck finding miniature ferns except Lindsaea rigida and I'm not so sure about the size. But it looks great. How is your planning coming Sammie?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm way past planning my friend
Background is finished, filter foam for the false bottom ordered and most of the plants are waiting in my grow out tank. 
Next step is to cut glass for the top and maybe get some additional pieces of driftwood but after that I'm pretty much done

Edit: I've grown some Begonias before but I haven't been able to find a good source for any of the Borneo natives.
I would love to have _B. rubida_ or _B. chlorosticta_ in my tank but even if I can locate them I don't think I have enough room at this point.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sammie said:


> I'm way past planning my friend
> Background is finished, filter foam for the false bottom ordered and most of the plants are waiting in my grow out tank.
> Next step is to cut glass for the top and maybe get some additional pieces of driftwood but after that I'm pretty much done
> 
> ...


Oh that's exciting. What are the plants you decided on? And what animals are going in eventually? Got any build pictures?

Yes B. rubida is a striking plant. I am definitely on the lookout. 
I am going to start the foam background for my tank tomorrow now that all supplies have arrived from various stores. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

So far I have these but some get pretty big so I probably won't use all of them.

_Asplenium sp._ 'Malaysia' (Not sure if it occurs on Borneo)
_Bulbophyllum auratum
Bulbophyllum comberi
Bulbophyllum miniatum
Bulbophyllum purpurascens
Epipremnum pinnatum
Ficus sp. 'Borneo'
Ficus villosa
Hydnophytum formicarium
Lecanopteris carnosa
Pyrrosia nummularifolia
Pyrrosia piloselloides
Rhododendron javanicum_

And in addition I will get some _Bucephalandra motleyana_ and perhaps a _Cryptocoryne_ or two for the water section.

As far as crabs goes I'm still undecided but it's at least 6-8 weeks before it's warm enough to ship so I have some time.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

How large is your tank? The rhododendron won't get too big? 

I admit, the asplenium might not be borneo, but as far as miniature ferns go I've come to terms with the idea that most likely I'll have to cheat. I found one fern that seems to grow rather small is Lindsaea rigida but I don't know where to get it. I might go with Asplenium trichomanes or a Nephrolepsis sp. Trichomanes javanicum is borneo and a semi-aquatic so I might give that a shot too. 

Any particular species/variety of buces you're going for?




Sammie said:


> So far I have these but some get pretty big so I probably won't use all of them.
> 
> _Asplenium sp._ 'Malaysia' (Not sure if it occurs on Borneo)
> _Bulbophyllum auratum
> ...


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

It's a 18x18x24" Exo terra. We'll have to see about the Rhododendron, it can reach +12' but it's a slow grower and takes pretty well to pruning. I'm hoping to be able to keep it under control but it's a bit of an experiment, I only know of one or two others who keep Rhododendrons in tanks so not much information on it, especially not long term.

No idea about the Bucephalandra, up until last month I thought there was only the one species/variety. I got a little overwhelmed when I saw how many there are 
Also I'm not sure if all are naturally occurring or if some of them are cultivars, many have weird names which makes me suspicious.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

my 100 gallon vertical paludarium build thread shows my viv with only borneo plant species in it. lots and lots to chose from.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

skanderson said:


> my 100 gallon vertical paludarium build thread shows my viv with only borneo plant species in it. lots and lots to chose from.


Thank you very much for the info. I will check it out!!!


----------

